# S3 DSG shift knob installed!!



## makanouchi (Mar 1, 2006)

I've always hated the way our stock DSG shift knob looks....too much like an automatic. Well it is an automatic but it's DSG dammit!! Finally got around to order the S3 DSG shift knob and installed it tonight. The only modification I had to do was heat and twist the plastic rod that attaches to the shift knob 45 degrees so that the hole faces front to back.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: S3 DSG shift knob installed!! (makanouchi)*

Now you gotta install the MT shift boot and it'll be complete! Refer to hueunA3's install pics to see what I'm talkin' bout.


----------



## A3s415 (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks AMAZING. i've been waiting for something like this. you gotta a link to it??? i'm buying one asap!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (A3s415)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3s415* »_ The only modification I had to do was heat and twist the plastic rod that attaches to the shift knob 45 degrees

You mean NINETY degrees, not 45°








Looks great!
Keith


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

If I had my A3 still, I'd do this. Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks too much like a standard shift knob.
I dont see the point, ulness you are also swapping the big metal things from the S3 with all the pistons and gears that go under the hood...


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks sweet! One question though...
How do you select a gear now without the button? Do you push it down and move it?


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_Looks sweet! One question though...
How do you select a gear now without the button? Do you push it down and move it?
I believe the button is on the front, that is why he had to turn the push rod 90 degrees


----------



## makanouchi (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*

The button is in the front now.


----------



## makanouchi (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (SilverSquirrel)*

The point is for better cosmetics.... same reason we change wheels, etc... 

_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSquirrel* »_Looks too much like a standard shift knob.
I dont see the point, ulness you are also swapping the big metal things from the S3 with all the pistons and gears that go under the hood...


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (makanouchi)*


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Me likey!


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

very nice!, so does that mean with the gti dsg shift knob, all i have to do is bend the rod 45 degrees too?


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3s415* »_Looks AMAZING. i've been waiting for something like this. you gotta a link to it??? i'm buying one asap!










x2
Very much awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Where from?


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (thea3kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thea3kid* »_very nice!, so does that mean with the gti dsg shift knob, all i have to do is bend the rod 45 degrees too?

no its 90 degree. i am working on a conversion piece so you do not have to mod anything.


----------



## makanouchi (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PaliAudi)*

OEM Plus
http://oemplus.com/index.php?m...=1050
Twisting the plastic rod 90 degrees was much easier than I expected. I used a heat gun and some vice grip pliers... heat and turned it a little bit at a time. After about 15-20 minutes, it was done.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: S3 DSG shift knob installed!! (makanouchi)*

looks good man


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

wasnt there someone who was looking into making the plastic rod to fit this without us needing to bend it?


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (seph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seph* »_wasnt there someone who was looking into making the plastic rod to fit this without us needing to bend it?



Im working on it!! I just need a S3 knob or a TT knob to make measurements on.


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

Hahahah!
thanks mate!
I dont trust myself with a pair of scissors, let alone heat gunning something that important.
I'm down for 1 when you have it all ironed out!

thanks a heap!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_

Im working on it!! I just need a S3 knob or a TT knob to make measurements on.

Consider it done my friend!


----------



## Korgs130 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

Put me down for one as well. The knob looks great.


----------

